# How many days in Moab?



## DianneL (Jun 30, 2013)

We plan to be in St. George, Utah for a week to see the area and national parks. We then plan to drive to Moab and spend time there to see Arches, Canyonlands, etc. How many days do we need to plan for Moab and what should we plan to see while there?  Thanks.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd plan at least 3 days And bring lots of water and comfortable shoes.  It's going to be hot. As for what to see, there's too much to mention. 


--
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## daventrina (Jul 4, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> I'd plan at least 3 days ...


Maybe more if you have a JEEP


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 4, 2013)

It depends on how much driving you want to do, and whether you want to hike much. Moab area has a lot nearby, so a few days may be enough, if you just want to drive by stuff.  If you want to see things more close-up, or if you're a hiker, you can easily spend a week or more.  Look into the park websites for Arches and Canyonlands National Parks to get some ideas. Then check the other sites around Moab, search for jeep tours, and such, for other ideas.  There are no "bad" things to experience there.  It's ALL good around Moab.  

The route from St. George to Moab is also interesting, depending on which way you want to go, and how long you want to spend.  Driving Highway 12 from the Bryce area will take you right past Capitol Reef National Park, which is a very interesting, rather under-explored park. Definitely worth seeing if you can work it in.

From Moab heading south, there is also places like Monument Valley, the Four Corners, Antelope Canyon, Lake Powell, and Canyon De Chelly, just to name a few.  It all depends on how much you want to get involved in the experience.  

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## DianneL (Jul 5, 2013)

*Thanks.*

Thanks so much for the advice.  I always find the folks on the Tug board to be so helpful in planning a trip.  Looking forward to seeing this part of the US.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jul 5, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> From Moab heading south, there is also places like Monument Valley, the Four Corners, Antelope Canyon, Lake Powell, and Canyon De Chelly, just to name a few.  It all depends on how much you want to get involved in the experience.
> Have fun!
> Dave



Mesa Verde in the SW corner of Colorado just past Four Corners is also  amazing.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 5, 2013)

When is the best time to go to Moab?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 5, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> When is the best time to go to Moab?



Probably May or Sept/October. There are such extreme changes in elevation all over the SW though, that you can encounter cold at high elevations and heat at Colorado River level even then.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 5, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> When is the best time to go to Moab?




I like heading to the red rock country of Southern Utah, especially Moab, in late Spring (mid-May is great) or early Fall, (say mid-September.)  You "can" go just about any time of year, but those shoulder seasons tend to have milder weather, crowds are down some because school is generally in session nationally, and the scalding Summer heat isn't as likely to be a factor.  Any time of year can get hot or cold there, so you'll want to plan accordingly.

One thing to keep in mind is that Moab is a huge destination for European travelers, so even if American crowds are lower, the total number of people around can still be more than you'd expect.

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 15, 2013)

If you are interested in jeep tours, I highly recommend Dan Mick.  You can google him.  He is quite the character but knows the trails like the back of his hand.  He pioneered some of them.  He can take you on night time tours if you want to see the stars or any of several easy to extremely white-knuckle tours that make the Pink Jeep tours of Sedona seem like a cake walk. Believe me, DH drove the Broken Arrow trail in Sedona himself but would never do Moab without Dan for back-up.  Be advised this is not an inexpensive activity.

You can also take rafting trips, hiking trips, etc.  This is an outdoor vacation spot.

As for when to go, avoid Easter week.  The annual Jeep Safari is held that week and there is not a hotel room or campsite to be found unless you book waaaaay in advance.

I agree with spring and fall as the weather is generally milder and the crowds not as bad.  There is usually an arts fair in the park the weekend of Memorial Day.  Go to Moab City's website for a list of what is going on at any particular time.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 25, 2013)

How are the temperatures in Moab the first week of April?  Would that be an OK time the go?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> How are the temperatures in Moab the first week of April?  Would that be an OK time the go?



I'd say it'd be really nice.  According to this page: http://www.discovermoab.com/climate.htm, the weather should average between 40F and 72F, with small chance of rain, and snow being unlikely.  I'd say take a jacket to ward off the chill, and go have yourself a fine time.

Dave


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks, is Salt Lake City, the best airport to fly into for Moab?  Any recommendations on where to stay?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 25, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Thanks, is Salt Lake City, the best airport to fly into for Moab?  Any recommendations on where to stay?




It depends on whether you plan to do anything else in the area.  Southern Utah has several National Parks, and there is plenty to be seen on the road to and from Moab.  If you just want to fly in, rent a car and drive straight to Moab, see the sights, and leave again, then Yes, SLC is probably the closest big airport.  But you can also fly into Denver or Phoenix, even Las Vegas, if you wanted to add other Parks or whatever to the trip.  You could even fly into one city, and fly out of another, depending on what you want to do.  Just be mindful of weather in April, which may be a bit colder in those other cities.  Also, renting a car at the Phoenix airport can be extra expensive, because of excessive taxes imposed by the state.

As for where to stay in Moab, there are many choices.  Use Kayak.com or a similar site to check what's available at that time of year, that suits your budget.  There are no timeshares there, so you're looking at motels or B&Bs.  It's more about destination than motel facilities, and I think most of the more affordable places will have similar amenities.

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 27, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> How are the temperatures in Moab the first week of April? Would that be an OK time the go?


 If it is Easter week do not go to Moab.  It is crowded beyond belief with the Jeep Safari.  Check the dates you want to go and make sure it is not Jeep Safari week.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 27, 2013)

We were there the first week of May this year.  Weather was good.  Sunny and warm but not too hot.  It was cool in the morning, we went for sunrise up at Canyonlands to the Great Arch.  

First week of May and it did snow in Bryce, although Zion was good. 

I was in Zion and Bryce in September last year and it was great weather for them as well.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thinking about renting an RV in Salt Lake City and spending 2 days each in Arches, Canyonlands  and Capitol Reef.  Is that a good option?  There. Would be 5, maybe 6 of us.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 28, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Thinking about renting an RV in Salt Lake City and spending 2 days each in Arches, Canyonlands  and Capitol Reef.  Is that a good option?  There. Would be 5, maybe 6 of us.



Depending on how many free miles you'll get, you'll want to do the math - it's a fair distance from SLC to Moab. But assuming that can be worked out, then two days may be enough, depending on what you want to do.  If you're a hiker, you can spend longer at each place.  If you're a "drive around, then park at a scenic place, and look over the edge" kind of traveler, then two days at each place may be a day too long at both Canyonlands and Capitol Reef. They can be easily driven through in a day. Arches has enough to see that requires getting out of the RV and walking around, you should spend more than one day seeing it. If you take your time, and stop at each lookout place, museum, visitor center, and such, then two days each would be plenty.

Dave


----------

